# Anyone know Lib Tech TRice stock base bevel angle?



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

I just picked up a 2011 T.Rice board and have done a fair amount of research (here in the forum and elsewhere) to educate myself on the base and edge angles that make sense for me to use based on my riding style. 

My problem is I don't know what the base and edge angles are on the board stock from Lib Tech so that I know whether this is something I want to address right now to get it right or if its OK (base at say 1-2 degrees) so that i only worry about maintaining as I tune down the road.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

"Bueller.... Bueller"? Anybody?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

GorgeDad said:


> "Bueller.... Bueller"? Anybody?


Frye?? Frye??

anyways, from my experience, Lib is pretty good about keeping it at a normal bevel, which can range from 0 to 2 degrees, depending on the type of board. i would say the T. Rice has more like a 1 degree bevel, since it is more of an all mountain slayer than park deck.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, thanks. I love their boards but Lib's website and customer service are less than stellar. Site claims that the board is factory tuned to Travis's specs, but don't tell you what those are. I think i want to run 1 degree on the base and 89-88 on the edges, but since i don't know what it is now, I don't know whether to mess with it or not. Would just be nice to know so i can tune consistently.


----------



## AdamBombastic (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you still ride this board and if so did you get the info you needed? I had the same question for my 12' T Rice and have the details from Lib Tech if it's helpful.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

AdamBombastic said:


> Do you still ride this board and if so did you get the info you needed? I had the same question for my 12' T Rice and have the details from Lib Tech if it's helpful.


I never did find out what they were. I have only tuned, but did not grind the edge to change the angles ... would be good to know though, thanks.


----------



## AdamBombastic (Feb 3, 2012)

*Here's a copy of the exchange I had Lib Tech...*

Adam C

Feb 2 (1 day ago)

to Sarah

Thanks for the quick response but I'm not sure what you mean. For example burton boards say 1 deg edge and side bevel on the topsheet.

So the side bevel on the T. Rice is 0 deg the entire length? The base bevel is 0 deg except the contact points which are 3 deg? So I only need to sharpen the humps on the base edge with a 3 deg bevel? 3 seems a lot but if that is factory I'll keep it.

Also the mtx tuning tool is preset 2 deg so I'm confused.

Thanks for your help,
Adam



[email protected]

Feb 2 (1 day ago)

to me

Hi Adam,


It’s 0 degrees for the side and base edge along the entire length of the board, except at the contact points there is a 3 degree base bevel. It’s likely the MTX tool only goes to 2 degrees because T.Rice is the only board that has that 3 degree bevel.



Thanks,

Sarah


----------

